# Travelling and DP/DR



## half-life (Aug 15, 2012)

So, I travelled by myself for the first time. I went to a city 200km away because I needed to see some details of a job that maybe I am gonna get. So it was kinda "business" trip. Keep in mind that I have been unemployed and doing shit for the last two years. I'm 22 I never had more than a few months experience working and I also have bupkes academically.
I like to travel and I loved the idea of travelling all by myself. But it was VERY stressful. I felt more suicidal than I have ever felt in my whole life in a few moments. I had crying spells in my hotel room. But I laos had some a few not so bad moments. The trip lasted 4,5 days.
I have to say the trip itself wasnt the only stressor that I had in this last week or so. I also had my dog almost die from eating a toad ( I had to drag him to the emergency vet at 2 am) and became very ill from a very intense flu that lasts up to now
The thing is, now that I came back home I dont recognize my surroundings. When I was on the trip I wasnt much depersonalized. My old bedroom, computer looks so alien now. Everything is so godamn weird after just a few days. Also I'm extremely depressed. I got back from the trip just a few hours ago, I hope this shit passes.

Has anyone ever had any experience like this? Having _intense_ DP/DR during or after travelling?


----------



## Idris (May 19, 2012)

I travelled to another city (about 3 hours away so not too far) for about 3 days a couple weeks ago. When I got back I had the same reaction - my apartment felt totally unfamiliar to me even though it's my "safe place" which only made me feel more anxious about the fact that it felt alien. So I know what you mean entirely. It is scary.

What I did? I pet my cat. I went to my closet and touched all my things, made a tea, sat in my chair and breathed. I know it sounds simple - but touching/focusing on your surroundings helps. I also tidied up and thought about some of the things I did in my apartment before I left to refresh my memory. after a day it was back to normal, so don't worry.


----------



## Distant Horizons (Jun 4, 2012)

I can relate to this. If you think going by yourself is bad, try going with a group of complete strangers. And another country. Earlier this year I travelled to the U.S all by myself and met up with some fellow travellers from my own country. It was a 28 day tour with a lot of drinking and partying involved. Why I did it? Well at the time, I wasn't DP'd (it happened after one particular drinking night on the trip) and thought it would be a good way to improve my already absent social skills. But it only ended up making things worse, hence why I am on this site.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Every time i travel i experience DP but i think it is down to the strange environment...Anxious people like us always live in regular routines and are very used to our own surroundings...It creates security inside us..Take us out of our usual surroundings and we become nervous and insecure which in turn leads to anxiety and hence DP symptoms.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes!! I went on holiday recently for 4 days and when I came back I almost felt like this wasn't my house, I didn't want to be here, I didn't want to get back to normal and things felt/looked strange. Very odd.

I chalked it down to adjusting to a new "home", so when I got back, it didn't feel like home and I needed to adjust back.


----------

